# why you call before you dig...wooow



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

The photos below are the result of a fellow digging in the field with his posthole digger on the back of his tractor. 

<TT>He hit a cross-country high pressure natural gas line. </TT>

<TT>They never did find him.</TT>


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5: I bet that was freakin hot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy cow!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Before you auger know what's underneath is the lesson learned here. It was an instant cremation for sure.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow...that really makes you think next time you're about to set some poles


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Cojack I did a little diggin ( no pun intended ) on this. It was actually caused by a failure in the pipe itself. Google appomattox gas line explosion and yall can read the newspaper article. That is still freakin crazy.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I see...i got in a e-mail like that i just copied and paste....thought it was wild as i set some post from time to time for some farmers around the area....Got me me thinkin though... Thanks


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No joke that is wild, I bet youll be diggin slow for a while now huh?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

for the most part....(or quit settin post would be more like) lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW.......


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that is crazy, no I'm going to be scared to dig holes lol


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

you gonna have to dig a DEEP hole to hit a cross country gas line besides they are marked at every crossing like crazy


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Today one of the plumbers dug to install a sewer pipe and ripped up a phone line. Didn't make such a mess as that though.....


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I bet that plumber said "ah, they make that stuff every day" lol


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

That happened about a year ago. It's about 15 miles from my house just out side of the town of Appomattox Va a stones throw from the surrender grounds as the crow flies. It was reported that the line burst. Since then they have replace alot of the line though that part.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow! thats a wide blast zone.. I wonder high tall the mushroom cloud from that blast went


----------

